# need recommendation for an EQ



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Can someone recommend an equalizer for 2 channel listening
does not have to be super fancy but must be good.
thanks


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

edit:
You can do digital in/out with the Behringer DEQ2496 and I have heard good things about it for two channel in this way.
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DEQ2496.aspx#photos


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> edit:
> You can do digital in/out with the Behringer DEQ2496 and I have heard good things about it for two channel in this way.
> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DEQ2496.aspx#photos


will check it out 
thanks
:thumbsup:


----------

